# Question Of The Week... (2014 End of Year) CONTEST!!!!



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.
_Kevin wanted to turn this into a contest. It will run till the end of the year Central time. Everyone that guesses the correct species gets one of the mystery prizes. 
If no one correctly guesses it before the deadline, NO PRIZE WILL BE AWARDED._

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....

*What kind of wood is "Woody" holding?*
(The guy in the picture at the top of the forum)



**Rules**
Contest runs till the end of the year Central time. 
There is no minimum post requirement. 

_

_***********************************************************************************

*I just want to thank everyone for indulging me on this lil series of mine. I really enjoyed making this happen every week and I've loved reading everyone's answers, no matter how short or in depth they were, they were all good.
If you would like to submit a Question for a future QotW just send me a message and I'll add it to my list. 

I wish you all a Happy and Prosperous New Year and may the new one be better than the last. 
Here's to a bright New Year and a fond farewell to the past, 
Here's to the things that are yet to come and to the memories that we hold fast. 
And may it be the best year yet and may your joy in woodworking always last.
*

*Happy New Year my Friends!*


*****EDITED TO MAKE A CONTEST*
_

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 4


----------



## Schroedc

Curly Koa of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass

Happy New Year back at you! I have enjoyed your weekly series for others answers and making me think. As much as it hurts I like to try thinking from time to time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Walnut- of course or maybe BLM- no Bias here.  
Happy New Year to all of you - may all your boards be straight and full of figure!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> _
> 
> *What kind of wood is "Woody" holding?*
> _



Haha great question Marc. Would you believe no one has ever asked me that! But I will tell you the mascot IS holding a specific wood. I took a picture of myself holding out a piece of the wood as a model for the designer of the logo to draw from. I did this at his request. When he sent the first rough sketch the board did not have any grain at all - he hadn't realized I wanted that board to be as close to the board I was holding as possible. When he sent the second sketch back I said now you're on the right track. Great question Marc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Looks like Robusta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

@ripjack13 maybe we should morph this QotW into a contest . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

Wenge


----------



## Kevin

Here is one of the finalists for the mascot. We played around with quite a few various themes and color combos. I wanted this one but Mike (the designer of the logo) said the blue (the one we have now) was a better fit. He has designed logos for fortune 500 companies so I took his advice.





*NOTE: THE WOOD SPECIES BEING GUESSED IN THIS CONTEST IS NOT THE WOOD BEING HELD IN THE MASCOT'S HAND ABOVE, BUT THE WOOD BEING HELD BY THE MASCOT AT THE TOP LEFT CORNER OF THIS FORUM. I THINK EVERYONE KNOWS THAT BUT JUST TO BE SURE . . . . . *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hey! He's got feet!


----------



## Mike1950

snakewood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Hey! He's got feet!



Really big feet- is that a self portrait @Kevin ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass

Curly Redwood

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Happy New Year back to you Marc! I have really enjoyed the qotw thread, thank you so much for doing it!
I hope that this thread continues, it is a great thread for all to think about, learn, and share.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Hahahaha, I was thinking a woodpecker, or Toy Story charachter. Never knew logo guy had a name!

So, my guess would be swamphogany

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Marc, Happy New Year to you and yours! Thank you for doing this; even if the question doesn't apply to me I still read through all the replies, and I always learn something and have some laughs also. I'm going simple on my guess based mostly on the red shirt drawing with pine. TA


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Never knew logo guy had a name!



Gee, Brink. Everyone deserves a name - even monkeys.


----------



## Brink

Monkeys don't deserve stupid names.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Monkeys don't deserve stupid names.



Oh? So you're saying they deserve smart names?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Monkeys don't deserve stupid names.



Call them somthin smart like they call each other like umgthe or what ever they say.


----------



## Brink

Ha hahahaha.!!!!!  Talks monkey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Ha hahahaha.!!!!!  Talks monkey!




Double ha ha umgthe. Do you prefer that capitalized or???


----------



## Mike1950

@umgthe does have a nice ring to it- is that one syllable or 2?


----------



## Brink

I dunno....I can't read or speak stupid monkey talk


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

African blackwood and cherry burl


----------



## Sprung

Looks like Kevin broke into my stash and borrowed my small piece of curly/mottled Pau Ferro I've been hanging on to!

I wonder if the other logo idea might serve as a hint/clue. Maybe cherry is what Keven grabbed for the pic?


----------



## Mike1950

I think he is holding this

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> I think he is holding this
> 
> View attachment 67336


I sure wish I was holding that!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kevin

That's not it Mike but if you will send me that board I will take a new pic holding it and send to Mike C and we can have a new logo. Just saying . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Keepaway, Mike, keepaway!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> I sure wish I was holding that!!!



2 1/2" thick x 7-4-7 x 42" of walnut goodness.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> 2 1/2" thick x 7-4-7 x 42" of walnut goodness.


I'm your huckleberry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Keepaway, Mike, keepaway!







Here ya go Hen deal with this in your sleep tonight and make sure you don't fantasize about having a blue tassle suit like Danny . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

I wanna hold Mikes wood.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> I wanna hold Mikes wood.
> 
> View attachment 67338



:OMG:

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

RUN MIKE RUN!


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Please stop, Brink. I can't breathe from laughing so hard.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Please stop, Brink. I can't breathe from laughing so hard.



Brink! Henry can't breathe! Please step it up!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Got it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Henry, you need a nurse?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950




----------



## SENC

Ya'll are awful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## eaglea1

Snakewood, Happy New Year

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

@ripjack13 have we figured out when this contest ends? I think I have figured out a decent prize for those that may have correctly guessed, or if no one has may correctly guess before the deadline, the correct species. Everyone that guesses correctly gets one of the mystery prizes. If no one has already correctly guessed, and no one ever guesses correctly this year, I will award the mystery prizes to every Admin whose name starts with the letter K. 

How about we run it until the end of the year central time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Curly Koa





Mike1950 said:


> Walnut- of course or maybe BLM





NYWoodturner said:


> Robusta





SENC said:


> Wenge





Mike1950 said:


> snakewood





Blueglass said:


> Curly Redwood





Brink said:


> swamphogany





Tony said:


> pine.





GeauxGameCalls said:


> African blackwood and cherry burl





Sprung said:


> curly/mottled Pau Ferro





eaglea1 said:


> Snakewood,



*Those are the ones who have made a guess so far. 
After this post, those of you who have guessed more than once, need to post up a final answer.*


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> @ripjack13 have we figured out when this contest ends? I think I have figured out a decent prize for those that may have correctly guessed, or if no one has may correctly guess before the deadline, the correct species. Everyone that guesses correctly gets one of the mystery prizes. If no one has already correctly guessed, and no one ever guesses correctly this year, I will award the mystery prizes to every Admin whose name starts with the letter K.
> 
> How about we run it until the end of the year central time?



Ok...I made it into a contest.


----------



## duncsuss

I'm going to guess that it's Honduras rosewood 

_edit ... on second (third and fourth) thoughts, scratch that ... fiddleback (curly) maple_


----------



## Mike Jones

Hmmmm, looks a lot like FBE!


----------



## David Seaba

Guessing Curly Koa. Probably one of the finest grades available.


----------



## Tony

Sticking to my guns; pine (just colored).


----------



## TimR

Well, I'd go with Koa but it's been said, so my alternate is monkeypod! Can't believe @Brink didn't guess it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

I've never seen monkey pod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Curly Hawaiian Mahogany would be my guess. Just another woody by another name


----------



## Tclem

Snakewood


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> I've never seen monkey pod.



Don't you remember this picture of you and your sister when y'all were just no bigger than a pile of ape dung?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Do you remember your infancy?


----------



## Fsyxxx

I'm gonna guess redwood burl....


----------



## jmurray

Kiln dry s4s hardwood of some sort.


----------



## Tom Smart

Snakewood


----------



## Final Strut

Knowing the driving force behind the logo and his obsession, I think Colin nailed it right out of the gate with CK and that is what I am going with as well. Curly Koa


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Do you remember your infancy?



Leprechauns don't have infancies. We were created by the Tuatha de Danann as full grown sprites from our moment of creation. Large midgets I guess you could say.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Shoot I'm out I thought it said what kind of wood am *I *hoarding!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Kevin said:


> Leprechauns don't have infancies. We were created by the Tuatha de Danann as full grown sprites from our moment of creation. Large midgets I guess you could say.


Dang, that HAD to hurt!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> Dang, that HAD to hurt!



It would but leprechauns ain't born so no mamma's were hurt during our creation.


----------



## Kevin

@ripjack13 hey no fair I just noticed you haven't guessed. I know for a fact you don't know what wood the species is so take your best guess man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Final Strut said:


> Knowing the driving force behind the logo and his obsession, I think Colin nailed it right out of the gate with CK and that is what I am going with as well. Curly Koa



Me too.....Curly Koa,


----------



## khobson

I may be over thinking, [email protected] said he took a picture and sent it to the designer intending for the figure to be represented in the logo.....although his obsession is Curly Koa.....his bread and butter is FBE......so FBE is my answer.


----------



## Foot Patrol

FBE for the same reasons as Kris noted above


----------



## gman2431

Well CK sure is obvious since he loves it but it seems to obvious. I'll guess curly cherry.


----------



## jmurray

Everyone's favorite..... Really dry oak


----------



## Nature Man

Sapele. Chuck


----------



## Kevin

@ripjack13 hey am I allowed to guess? I'll pretend I don't know when I guess. Honest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

It's coming down the final hours of the contest folks....get your guess in here soon!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Marc you didn't say I couldn't guess so here goes a long and winding road of a hint . . . . . . . .

_cladeus celloussii_


----------



## SENC

Olive


----------



## Salt4wa

Kurly Koa


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Marc you didn't say I couldn't guess so here goes a long and winding road of a hint . . . . . . . .
> 
> _cladeus celloussii_



Did you mean:
*gladys* *celosse*

*claudius* *cells*



No results containing all your search terms were found.

Your search - cladeus celloussii - did not match any documents.

Suggestions:


Make sure all words are spelled correctly.
Try different keywords.
Try more general keywords.
Try fewer keywords.
Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

I would have to say Curly Koa also


----------



## duncsuss

In light of Kevin's "hint" ... I had to change my guess to _fiddleback maple 
_


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Did you mean:
> *gladys* *celosse*
> 
> *claudius* *cells*
> 
> 
> 
> No results containing all your search terms were found.
> 
> Your search - cladeus celloussii - did not match any documents.
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> 
> Make sure all words are spelled correctly.
> Try different keywords.
> Try more general keywords.
> Try fewer keywords.
> Lol



I meant what I said. Not all knowledge has yet been gobbled up by the interpediawebnet.com/org-biz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> In light of Kevin's "hint" ... I had to change my guess to _fiddleback maple _



I would say you can't have multiple guesses but since they're both wrong it's okay.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> I would say you can't have multiple guesses but since they're both wrong it's okay.


If you're not going to let us change a guess, why throw out hints?

Just askin' ...


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> If you're not going to let us change a guess, why throw out hints?
> 
> Just askin' ...



You can change your guess take another stab as many as you want. There's only an hour 20 left . . . . .


----------



## SENC

And......


----------



## duncsuss

... ... ... ... <drumroll> ... ... ... ...


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> And......





duncsuss said:


> ... ... ... ... <drumroll> ... ... ... ...



I got a feelin that the ice storm might have him unconnected - just a guess but have not seen him all morning..... either that or with the bad weather- he is scared to get out of bed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC

I reckon it will be a while, Dunc and Mike You know how the Irish are the morning after an excuse to drink.
The Pogues - The Wild Rover:


----------



## Kevin

Mike you're smarter than I thought I got to stop calling you a dunderhead behind your back. Intermet been out all morning and no one to complain to because they closed for the holiday I guess. Anyway we back on line someone down here in Texas must be able to climb towers in arctic weather - couldn't pay me enough. 

Let's see what were we talking about? Oh yeah y'all want to know what kind of wood Woody is holding. Let's just say that these people got it right and will receive a piece of the wood (not from that board I have no idea where it ended up or maybe I still have it who knows):

@Mike1950
@eaglea1
@Tclem
@Tom Smart
Michele (No shoes for you ya sassy little thang)

There be ye winners. All of whom correctly guessed snakewood. Instead of re-typing the explanation of why I chose SW over Ck I'll just paste my explanation to Marc in a PM:



Kevin said:


> Snakewood. I wanted something that had lots of color contrast for the logo and you just can't convey that with CK, or any curly wood for that matter in a PNG format. Heck photos can't even capture curl very well but snakewood can.
> 
> It's our secret don't slip.



Y'all who are wondering who Michele is she is Marc's wife. Here's why she also won because after I told Marc what it was this was his reply:



ripjack13 said:


> God doggit....michele said snakewood!
> 
> Thanks....




One last thing. All you-uns that guessed Curly Koa, if you had guessed snakewood I woulda had to send you some, so it's only fair that since you guessed CK you have to send me some. Just saying.

Happy New Year and congrats to the winners!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Dam, I was SO close!!!! Pine looks just like snakewood, the two are interchangeable! Oh well..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

Wooooo hoooooo that means I'm as smart as @Mike1950 yrah baby send me my wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Tony not a problem I'll get your blank on the way. I been meaning to ask you anyway, what is the exotic wood toothpick market like these days?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Tony not a problem I'll get your blank on the way. I been meaning to ask you anyway, what is the exotic wood toothpick market like these days?


As long as it is dense enough to turn small. Lots of burls ( even stabilized) do t work. My main sellers are black wood and snakewood. Other than that if it is dense. It works.


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> As long as it is dense enough to turn small. Lots of burls ( even stabilized) do t work. My main sellers are black wood and snakewood. Other than that if it is dense. It works.



Did you read my question thoroughly? I didn't ask about hairsticks. You aren't getting a hairstick blank . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1

Thanks Kevin and thanks Woody..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss

Congratulations to the winners 

@Kevin , I have to ask: What does _cladeus celloussii _mean? I was hoping it was pig-latin for "the stuff they use to make the back of a cello" (hence my guess of fiddleback maple)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

I sorta cheated as you Know Kevin- I remembered. Thanks it was fun.

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Did you read my question thoroughly? I didn't ask about hairsticks. You aren't getting a hairstick blank . . . .


Tony does better with pictures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Did you read my question thoroughly? I didn't ask about hairsticks. You aren't getting a hairstick blank . . . .


Ahhhh well you know me I can't type and I can't read. Lol but I hear you. Hey I'll sell tooth picks to all those people in Texas. Anywhere else it would be teeth picks

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I sorta cheated as you Know Kevin- I remembered. Thanks it was fun.



That's not cheating. There were no caveats and a good memory needs to be rewarded. Especially for  timers that all they have left is a little memory and a hitch in their get-along . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> That's not cheating. There were no caveats and a good memory needs to be rewarded. Especially for  timers that all they have left is a little memory and a hitch in their get-along . . . .


You hit the nail on the head there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> That's not cheating. There were no caveats and a good memory needs to be rewarded. Especially for  timers that all they have left is a little memory and a hitch in their get-along . . . .



WHATTTTTTTTTT  ..................................................................................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Congrats to the winners! This was fun. Hoping to see the QOTW continue in 2015. Thanks so much to @ripjack13 for taking the time to do this every week!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Final Strut

Dang it. Snake wood was my first guess but knowing that Kevin was behind the design I figured it had to be CK. Momma always told me to go with my gut and as usual momma was right again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Great impromptu contest! Michele just reminded me that when her prize gets here that "it's hers." ....yes dear.

Yes, the QotW will continue in 2015. 

Thanks @Kevin for being so generous and offering up prizes for this. And also for letting me do this every week....
And thank you WBites for showing here and answering the QotW no matter if it applied to you or not.
You guys and ladies Rock!!!

Happy New Year!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Marc your QotW idea didn't impress me much when you brought it up in the staff section last year. I just didn't think it would be very popular. But apart from trading wood and everyone harassing Henry, Tony, and  I think it has become the most looked-forward to (have fun with that you grammar nazis) thing we have. Thanks for doing it each week without fail, and especially thanks for proving me wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I agree Kevin, I look forward to qotw every Sunday when I am having my coffee. I am so glad it will be continued.
Thanks Marc for doing this.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@Kevin and @ripjack13 thanks you guys for doing this AND for all the day-to-day stuff you and the others do to make this such a great place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> @Kevin and @ripjack13 thanks you guys for doing this AND for all the day-to-day stuff you and the others do to make this such a great place.



I will second that and throw in a thanks for @NYWoodturner @DKMD and @woodtickgreg . All of you do a lot- I do think you are overpaid especially since @Kevin keeps doubling your pay; but still I / we appreciate the time you put in .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

@Tom Smart 

Tom. Wow. What a NICE surprise I received today. This pen is stunning. I hope you took pictures of it because we all know mine won't do it any justice at all. If you took pics would you please show the peeps what you did for me? that was super nice man I can't think you enough. And thank you for your very kind note.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@Kevin

Kevin, my pleasure, really. You are more than welcome. I took only 1 picture (and it sucks) just so I could remember what I did. You will have to demonstrate your photos skills. Me, I have a love/hate relationship with my camera, mostly hate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

